
Why the pursuit of money isn’t bringing you joy – and what will - helloworld
https://hbr.org/cover-story/2019/01/time-for-happiness
======
lm28469
I recently started reading texts from Seneca, Marcus Aurelius and Ralph Waldo
Emerson and to me it seems that, no mater the epoch, people are facing the
same problems and asking themselves the same questions.

You don't have to look very far to find answers to these issues, people have
been working on them for at the very least the last 2000 years

"Nothing, Lucilius, is ours, except time. We were entrusted by nature with the
ownership of this single thing, so fleeting and slippery that anyone who will
can oust us from possession. What fools these mortals be! They allow the
cheapest and most useless things, which can easily be replaced, to be charged
in the reckoning, after they have acquired them; but they never regard
themselves as in debt when they have received some of that precious commodity,
– time! And yet time is the one loan which even a grateful recipient cannot
repay."

[https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Moral_letters_to_Lucilius/Let...](https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Moral_letters_to_Lucilius/Letter_1)

